

Delivering Wow Customer Service: An Interview with Valerie Liberty from Balsamiq - prateekdayal
http://blog.supportbee.com/2010/12/02/delivering-wow-customer-service-an-interview-with-valerie-liberty-from-balsamiq/

======
wallflower
Excellent interview.

> Peldi started Balsamiq on nights and weekends, and now it’s supporting half
> a dozen families.

If that is not a real, tangible definition of a successful startup, I do not
know what one would be.

~~~
prateekdayal
Yes .. also I love how Balsamiq used the word 'lifestyle business' in such a
positive way. I have only heard it as a way to write off bootstrapped startups
otherwise.

~~~
mayanks
Same here.when I started 2 years I did want to do lifestyle business, but 6
months later realised that phrase Has different meaning for different folks.

------
endlessvoid94
Achieving the milestone where your users help each other means you have built
a community and that it is thriving. It's sometimes very difficult to figure
out the best way to do that, though. Some products are better suited for a
traditional forum, some to a StackOverflow-type supplement. This seems like it
might be a ripe place for innovation -- how can we better get our customers to
talk to each other?

This was a great interview.

------
a8ash
Excellent interview.

